# JD h3 pto won't work.. help



## tractorhead (Oct 4, 2011)

My front PTO won't engage. I took it off and hooked it up to a battery and heard a light click, If the coil is bad will it make any sound at all? Can I rebuild the coil? It is in tacked except for what looks like coating on it came off a bit. Where can I find one otherwise, that is not $300. 
Thanks.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

If you hooked it up directly to a battery and the clutch did not engage then I would say the clutch id bad. Clutches are quite pricey, try Weekend Freedom Machines. you will find a parts wanted section. List your need for a clutch, possibly someone will have a good used one they will part with at a reasonable price....Good Luck...


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

We have seen this same issue on Simplicity Sunstar/Soveriegns - Customers had to buy an after market Warner or Ogura Clutch Assembly with the correct pulley size and ID to match the Crankshaft and modify them with custom mounting plate or like pauldeere said about the link he gave there was this same matter on the forum where the guy at the end apprently permanently bolted his clutch assembly together see here - Weekend Freedom Machines: 140 PTO Failure


----------

